# Speaker Cabinet Corners



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, Where can i get these in Canada? E-bay only has one canadian
vendor but not with the right type of corner. Other suppliers are US
based so it will be slow and more expensive.
L&M here is going to take about 2 weeks getting them from Yorkville.

Need a vendor to ship them directly to me...any suggestions?
Type needed are black, 2-3 hole wraparound and knotched metal corners.

Thanks,
B


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You could look at the online catalog here:

Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products

They are located in Waterloo, Ontario, will ship and and are very nice folks to deal with.

Cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave beat me to it. Great source for such things.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, they have a lot of stuff. Parts ordered. Tim is friendly there.
Wish i asked about this a few weeks ago!
B


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

+1 for Q Components in Wateroo, ON. Heading up there myself today for some parts! Lucky to be local!


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Another +1 for Q-Components. Ordered corners, handle and a Eminence Private Jack from them last week. Everything arrived alive and quickly. No issues. Excellent service.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Steamco is a great source also.

Cabinet Hardware | SteamcoMusic dot Com


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

+ 1 for Steamco as well. Another place I have done business with and got great results. Excellent selection of Tolex and Speaker grill cloth.. especially in Canada.


----------

